# Looking for Surefire U2 modder



## 021411 (May 13, 2010)

Anyone know of a reputable U2 modder stateside that could properly fit/install an MC-E?
I need someone that thoroughly knows the U2 in and out and the disassembly process of the head. 
I've tried contacting Milkyspit but have not heard from him. I don't want to be "that guy" and pester him to death. Time to move on. 
I also tried contacting Icarus but he's out of the country and has not replied to my PM.


----------



## oldways (May 30, 2010)

I would like to get the same mod.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 30, 2010)

See this thread, OP does U2's too. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210173

Bill


----------

